# Goggles vs Brille



## MitchMG (25. Juli 2012)

Ich kann beim FR oder DH mit FF Helm  einfach  die Goggles nicht haben. 
Sobald ich stehe oder  langsam irgendwo rolle, z.B.  mit dem Lift hoch, dann beschlägt alles sofort.
Wenn ichd ann losrolle braucht das auch erstmal ne Zeit bis ich wieder was sehe.
Bei normalen Brillen habe ich das auch aber die sind wesentlich schneller wieder klar.

Nun mal die Frage(n) Wer fährt im DH ohne Brille oder eher mit normaler Sportbrille ?
Hat jemand andere Lösungsansätze ?

Auf der Arbeit haben wir auch Schutzbrillen. Da habe ich schon X Modelle mit und ohne  Antifog durch. Aber letztlich beschlagen  doch alle.
Gibt es Goggles die wirklich  gut gegen Beschlagen schützen ???


----------



## Biker753 (25. Juli 2012)

Es gibt Antibeschlagssprys beim Optiker, muss man allerdings oft anwenden.

Ansonsten fahr ich momentan mit Doppelglas und Antifogbeschichtung! Allerdings gibts es kaum klare Gläser als doppelglas!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MitchMG (25. Juli 2012)

Die Frage ist, bringt so ein Spray mehr als die Beschichtungen.
Ich hatte schon X Brillen mit Antifog Beschichtung. Beschlagen sind dennoch alle.

Ich hatte beim Tauchen Antibeschlagzeugs in der Brille/Maske. Das half wirklich. Allerdings war die Maske auch Dauernass von innen  und komplett andere Vorraussetzungen.......


----------



## hnx (25. Juli 2012)

Doppelglas, wie es Skibrillen haben. Da beschlägt auch bei Minusgraden im Winter nichts. Wenns für MX Goggles ist sind die Scheiben auch bruchsicher (im Vergleich zu den Skibrillen).


----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (25. Juli 2012)

Ich fahr immer mit normalen Sportbrillen, allerdings aus nem andern Grund. Sobald ich so ne Goggle aufsetze, ob beim Ski- oder Radfahrn, fühl ich mich durch dass kleine Blickfeld immer schon extrem eingeengt. Da kommt dann auch mutterseelenallein auf dem Trail kein Freiheitsgefühl mehr auf.
Und wieso willst du jetzt dann eigentlich Goggels fahrn, wenn du doch so schlechte Erfahrungen mit denen hast?


----------



## on any sunday (25. Juli 2012)

Habe ich noch nie verstanden. Normale Radbrillen bieten den selben Windschutz, der Schutz gegen Äste ist auch gleich, nämlich sehr gering. Und da FR und DH Fahrer selten in Rudeln auftreten, ist der Schutz gegen Staub und aufgewirbelte Steine auch nebensächlich.


----------



## hnx (25. Juli 2012)

Wie der Schutz gegen Äste ist bei MX Goggles gering? Wofür werden dann Durchschusstestes gemacht, die die Goggles bestehen müssen?


----------



## FloImSchnee (25. Juli 2012)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Und da FR und DH Fahrer selten in Rudeln auftreten...


Du warst offenbar noch nie in einem Bikepark.


----------



## MitchMG (25. Juli 2012)

hnx schrieb:


> Wie der Schutz gegen Äste ist bei MX Goggles gering? Wofür werden dann Durchschusstestes gemacht, die die Goggles bestehen müssen?



Den besteht allerdings eben auch  die normale Brille, bzw. Schutzbrille wenn sie zertifiziert ist......


----------



## -Wally- (26. Juli 2012)

Also ich bin auch eher zurück haltend was den Einsatz einer Goggle angeht, bin aber auch nicht der regelmäßige DH und Parkfahrer, aber ab und an trage ich doch auch eine auf dem Enduro. Mir persönlich bringt es den besseren Windschutz der Augen, und generell besseren Gesichtsschutz.
Bei normalen Sportbrillen kann es auch schonmal sein, dass Schweiß von Stirn/Helm oder sonstwo in die Augen läuft und das habe ich mit 'ner Goggle definitiv nicht. Habs erst neulich bei nem Endurorennen wieder getestet und hab mich danach gefragt warum das Teil immer so oft zuhause im Schrank liegt. 
Wenn sich einer über ein eingeschränkts Gesichtsfeld beschwert, dann  sollte er mal verschiedene Modelle testen, da gibts riesen Unterschiede und ich denke das macht auch häufig den Preis aus. Persönlich habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen mit dem Material von Oakley und Adidas gemacht.
Gerade bei kühlerem Wetter sind auch Goggles mit Doppelverglasung genial, aber das kennt man ja auch von guten Skibrillen, da hat man dann auch wenig Probleme mit anlaufenden Gläsern.


----------



## Agile (27. Juli 2012)

MitchMG schrieb:


> Aber letztlich beschlagen  doch alle.
> Gibt es Goggles die wirklich  gut gegen Beschlagen schützen ???



Ich benutze seit einem Jahr Muc off Anti Fog und das Zeug wirkt.


http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=25404


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (27. Juli 2012)

Na ja, eine Schrotkugel prallt am Glas ab, ein dickerer Ast im Gebüsch kann da schon deutlicher hartnäckiger sein, da bleibt dann auch Hitec Plastik Plastik. Als Brillenträger finde ich bei Radgeschwindigkeiten den Windschutz auch nicht besser als bei einer normalen Brille. Ganz beendet wird bei mir eine Gogglebenutzung, wenn es wirklich schweißtreibend wird. Finde daher, das der Einsatz auf dem Rad ein wenig übertrieben ist. Aber jeder wie er mag.


----------



## hnx (27. Juli 2012)

Das muss aber schon ein dicker Ast sein, damit dieser die Brille zerstört oder extrem ungünstig stehen, damit er speerartig durch die Scheibe geht. Bei letzterem ists dann auch egal, ob man eine Schutzbrille oder Goggle trägt.

Zusätzlich positiv bei der Goggle finde ich den breiteren Schutz des Gesichtsfelds. Sie haben mehr Volumen als normale Sport-/Schutzbrillen.

Wem die Goggle beschlägt, der sollte die empfohlenen Doppelglas-Scheiben testen.

Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, daß irgendwer beim Uphill oder in der Ebene (außer vielleicht im Winter), die Goggle trägt. Da sind dann eher die normalen (Sonnen-)Brillen angesagt.

Vielseitiger würde ich sagen sind Schutz-/Radbrillen, besseren Schutz bieten Goggles.


----------



## Norman. (28. Juli 2012)

Also ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, dass eine normale Sportbrille den gleichen Schutz bietet, verglichen mit einer Goggle.. Vor allem im Bereich der Nase. Es gab schon öfters Fahrer bei uns in Bad Wildbad, die ohne Goggle gestürzt und sich die Nase gebrochen haben...
Und solche, die es überstanden haben, weil sie vllt. eine Goggle auf hatten.
Weiter denke ich, ist der Schutz vor fliegenden Objekten um ein vielfaches größer bei der Goggle. Steine usw. werden ja nicht nur vom Vordermann aufgewirbelt, oder bleibt euer Gesicht im Matsch immer blitzblank sauber?
Und das mit dem Beschlagen: Von Oakley weiß ich, dass sie Antifoggläßer in allen Farben für ihre MX-Goggles anbieten


----------



## adrenalinmachin (31. Juli 2012)

In Bikeparks fahre ich immer mit Goggle.
Das Problem mit dem Beschlagen löse ich ganz einfach:
Ein bisschen Spühlmittel auf der Innenseite gut verrreiben und gut ist.
Das kenne ich noch aus meiner Motocross Vergangenheit.
Die meisten Anti Fog Mittel enthalten Seife wie die Spühlmittel.
Deswegen genügt auch einfaches Spühlmittel.
Allerdings muss man es schon jeden Tag neu anwenden, ev. sogar nach einem halben Tag.
Für FR Marathons wie Bike Attack oder Megavalanche nehme ich immer eine normale Brille, allerdings nicht wegen dem Beschlagen, sondern wegen der besseren Belüftung.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (31. Juli 2012)

Man kann Brillen und Goggles auch absetzen, dann beschlagen sie nicht...


----------



## Rehndor (1. August 2012)

hnx schrieb:


> Doppelglas, wie es Skibrillen haben. Da beschlägt auch bei Minusgraden im Winter nichts. [...]



Selbst die beschlagen leider, wenn man zu lange herumsteht (oder Lift fährt). Im Winter (hab keine Goggles zum biken, nur zum boarden ) ist meines Erachtens vor allem gute Belüftung wichtig, so dass man wenigstens in Bewegung immer klare Sicht hat. Meine Goggles beschlagen zum Beispiel sofort, wenn die Mütze zu weit runter rutscht und die oberen Belüftungsöffnungen abdeckt. Sollte analog auf den Helm zutreffen.

Die Taucher spucken zB. in ihre Brillen, verreiben das und lassen es trocknen. Unter Wasser klappt das super, hab ich aber sonst noch nie ausprobiert. Davon ab sind Taucher auch eher nicht für tagfüllende Tauchgänge bekannt, also keine Ahnung, ob das länger als 60-90 Minuten hält.
Ich muss allerdings gestehen, dass ich das als Dauerlösung auch nicht so klasse fände.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MitchMG (1. August 2012)

Fürs Tauchen gibt es auczh extra Mittel die eigentlich recht gut funktionieren. Allerdings werden die ausgespült und scheinen nur gut zu funktionieren wenn die Brille innen noch nass ist. Eigene Erfahrung.......

Das mit der Belüftung ist das A&O. Allerdings mußt du dazu ja erst mal dich bewegen , also Fahren. Heißt auf den Ersten xx Metern siehst du nichts oder nicht viel. Das ist ja auch das größte Problem.

Ich meine eben, Brillen haben da einen Vorteil und sind nach 2mtr. schon wieder Beschlagfrei.
Meine Goggle eher nach 200mtr......

Mit dem Ausziehen ist so ne Sache. Wenn mir warm ist, ist das Ding schon voll beschlagen, wenn ich nur Helm, Goggle und dann Handschuhe anziehe.......
Wenn mich so zwar alle beneiden weil ich selbst bei 40°C nicht schwitze, so schnell beschlagen allerdings  meine Brillen wenn mir warm ist.
Wahrscheinlich schwitze ich über die Augen.....


----------



## belzebuddha (25. August 2012)

Also ich bin bisher auch nur mit normaler Sportbrille und FF-Helm gefahren, zwar weiß ich jetzt dass das Adidas System recht gut funktioniert und die Brille einen Sturz gut wegsteckt jedoch hätte eine Goggle mir heut die Fahrt ins Krankenhaus gespart.
Wobei sich weder der Arzt noch ich sicher waren ob der Stein sich zwischen Brille und Helm geschoben hat und den Schnitt verursacht hat oder ob er lediglich die Brille hochgedrückt hat und diese den Schnitt verursacht hat... im Endeffekt aber auch Egal, ich für meinen Teil hab jetzt jedenfalls einen ausreichenden Grund für mich gefunden mir doch endlich mal eine Goggle zuzulegen.


----------

